# EET - Breadth Spring 2017



## Adamf (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

For those taking EET - Breadth portion. I am thinking of doing a Skype meeting every Sunday for a couple of hours (most prob in the evening Eastern time)  after reviewing the lecture from the day before. Basically, this is only a Q&amp;A meeting  - to reinforce our understanding in the material covered.

And probably a second meeting during the week for HW questions.

The limit for the group conference call on Skype is 25 people.

If interested please private message me. Thank you!


----------

